# 31'' outlaws??



## kawasaki09 (May 8, 2010)

ok i have an 09 brute 750. so far i have put an 2'' extreme lift. now i got my wheels which are itp ss 112 14x6 all around, my question is will a 31x11x14 fit on a 14x6 wheel?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

should.


----------



## kawasaki09 (May 8, 2010)

ok. does anybody else think differently? cuz evrybody that i haved ask have told me they didnt know. i want to do 31'' outlaws (skinnies/wides) but if i cant then ill jst get some 32'' silverbacks


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

They will. That is the set up I have.


----------



## kawasaki09 (May 8, 2010)

thats a good looking bike man. thanks for lettin me know. btw they fit fine without wheelspacers right?


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Yeah. Little rub here and there but not much


----------



## RIVER RAT (Dec 11, 2009)

MeanGreen the way your front tire is kinda pulled out and the amount of dish on the rim looks to me like all of yours are 14x8 not 14x6 but anyway i put some 31's on a guys bike around nats he wanted 9's & 11's and all he had was 6" wide wheels and didnt want to buy more rims so i told him i would try and yes they will go on the 6" but it does look better on 6's & 8's


----------

